# 1975 BMX Stroker!!??



## Jrodarod (Aug 29, 2020)

Is this Craigslist ad real? Deal for the HB boys!! Owner posted the wrong number but also has an address listed??


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2020)

Thats gotta be somebody screwing around


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 31, 2020)

The wheels are worth more than that asking price


----------

